# braid breakdown



## catchnrelease (May 18, 2010)

This summer I switched to braid for my bigger rods (kayak'd baits). I have had problems. Twice, I simply reeled in the line frayed....no mono, nothing. Then I got a strike but broke the line easily. I believe kings, spanish, blues or some teethy critter is biting my line, but never had this proble with mono. Also, heard the bars can literally wear out the line, but I don't see that with 100# braid. Thoughts? About to switch back to mono for life!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Only times I've ever had this happen was from Kings and a cracked guide. Take a piece and go around each eye, sometimes you can't hardly see them.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If you're using swivels to attach your main line to the leader, there's a very good chance that Spanish or blues are biting that and breaking you off.

What do you mean by bars as far as wearing the line out?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree with Lastcast, definitely check all of your guides for chips in the ceramic. That can definitely be causing what you describe.

Good luck,
Alex


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

What brand braid? Power Pro?

Lastcast is probably right on in your case but i've had braid failures when everything was perfect with PP.

JoeZ has a good point that's why I tie braid to leader with reverse albrite or uni knot.

Jimmy


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

It is true too that PP and every other brand out there will make a bad run every now and then. Maybe you got a bad spool.

Tie a 10 foot section to a tree or work bench or something. Wrap the other end around a short piece of broom handle, dowl rod or something else and pull like hell. If it breaks, bad line. If not, check your guides.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Short list of what it can be, bad line, chipped guides or fish biting the swivel. When jigging I don't use a swivel. double uni, Bob Sands and lately a reverse albright. The RA is the smallest knot of the three especially if you finish it with 3 half hitches. I haven't had any of these fail.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

jjam said:


> What brand braid? Power Pro?
> 
> Lastcast is probably right on in your case but i've had braid failures when everything was perfect with PP.
> 
> ...


 
Amen to that Jimmy.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No PowerPro for me thank you.


----------



## catchnrelease (May 18, 2010)

I am going to learn to trust a few knots and move away from the large silver barrel swivels...I am confident kings are hitting this. 100# power pro. The guides appear smooth and without fault. "Bar"...I was referring to the sand bar. I have heard that beaches w alot of shells can wear down the line as it drapes over sandbars. Thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't think your 100 pound line has anything to fear from seashells. Large silver swivels are a favorite food of small toothy fish however and I'd bet a dollar on that.


----------

